# Custom hot rod



## BFGforme (Jun 18, 2020)

Crazy, forgot I had this, found in very back of my storage unit! Built it about ten years ago, it started life as a stock Electra straight "8". I lowered it about 6" in the front, made a custom rear fender, built a 24x4" 3spd rear wheel with a suicide shifter, hand made handle bars I made, cool vans grips, laced the original rear wheel to the front with the checkered pattern, red and black spokes, super expensive Brooks saddle, 3" thick brick tires, Harley headlight and cool pedals! Hopefully y'all like it!



















Thanks for looking...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 19, 2020)

Very cool!   
I always have an eye out for a deal on one of those bikes since getting my Felt Bandit. Made a similar mod to the fork by chopping 4.5" off the top to get a nice stance. Similar upgrades as your Electra planned. Cool bike, man!


----------



## Steve Gallegos (Jul 15, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Crazy, forgot I had this, found in very back of my storage unit! Built it about ten years ago, it started life as a stock Electra straight "8". I lowered it about 6" in the front, made a custom rear fender, built a 24x4" 3spd rear wheel with a suicide shifter, hand made handle bars I made, cool vans grips, laced the original rear wheel to the front with the checkered pattern, red and black spokes, super expensive Brooks saddle, 3" thick brick tires, Harley headlight and cool pedals! Hopefully y'all like it!View attachment 1214058
> 
> View attachment 1214060
> 
> ...



Sweet ride! Where did you find the light and clamps? does the light work? is it LED?


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 15, 2020)

Steve Gallegos said:


> Sweet ride! Where did you find the light and clamps? does the light work? is it LED?



Harley headlight, stick led flashlight in it if I ride it at night and the brackets are chopper headlight brackets off eBay!


----------



## Steve Gallegos (Jul 15, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Harley headlight, stick led flashlight in it if I ride it at night and the brackets are chopper headlight brackets off eBay!



thanks, what did the light run you if you don't mind me asking? Or a price range i should be looking at.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 15, 2020)

Steve Gallegos said:


> thanks, what did the light run you if you don't mind me asking? Or a price range i should be looking at.



Don't remember, buddy has a Harley junkyard, thinking was $40-50, there's a hole in the back a mini led flashlight fit in!


----------



## Steve Gallegos (Jul 15, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Don't remember, buddy has a Harley junkyard, thinking was $40-50, there's a hole in the back a mini led flashlight fit in!



Much appreciated!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 15, 2020)

Super cool nice work


----------



## 1motime (Aug 24, 2020)

.


----------

